# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Insrer des sous totaux de sous-rapports sur l'tat principal

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

J'ai beaucoup de mal sur l'utilisation des variables entre l'tat principal et les sous-rapports.
J'ai un tat qui est compos de deux sous-rapports qui affichent bien toutes les lignes ainsi que le sous-total sur leur pieds de page respectifs.



Sauf que ces sous-totaux s'affichent en ligne,  la dernire ligne du sous-rapport, et par consquent sur l'tat principal, et non sur le pied-de-page.
Je voudrais faire afficher des totaux : dbit et crdit pour l'tat de gauche (en bleu) et dbit et crdit sur l'tat de droite (en rouge) en utilisant des variables ou autres choses.



En essayant diverses manipulations des variables, j'arrive  afficher un montant toujours nul (zro).

Voici le dtail de la variable utilise dans le sous-rapport



Quelles sont les bonnes pratiques pour ce genre de variables qui sont rcuprs depuis les sous-tats pour les afficher sur l'tat principal ?
Ou y a-t-il d'autres moyens autres que les variables ?

----------


## James Daniel

Voici ce que j'ai fait, corrigez s'il y a lieu

1- Dans l'en-tte du sous-rapport, dclarer la variable et initialiser  0



```
shared numbervar variable :=0 ;
```

2- Dans le sous-rapport crer la variable (en attribuant la valeur, ne plus initialiser) - RTotal est la somme calcule par CR et  slectionner parmi les champs du rapport



```

```

3- Sur l'tat principal, crer la variable et dclarer uniquement, ensuite insrer dans le rapport (pied de page)



```
shared numbervar variable
```

----------


## luc_chivas

trs bien

----------

